# Tourentipp?



## Pap (1. Mai 2018)

Suche für 4 Tage im September Tourentipp im Teutoburgerwald. 
Würde gerne immer von der gleichen Stelle starten, d.h. suche auch eine gute Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.
Touren gerne Trail- und Höhenmeter lastig.
Kann mir jemand seine Erfahrungen miteilen?


----------



## Juergen1963 (4. Mai 2018)

Eine Möglichkeit zentral zu übernachten wäre das Natrurfreundehaus Bielefeld in Oerlinghausen am Welschenweg.
Das liegt am Südhang des Teutos, und Du hast gleich ein paar nette Trails um die Unterkunft.
Von da lassen sich dann Tagestouren Richtung  Bielefeld / Steinhagen fahren. Da gibts einiges an Trails.
Andere Richtung ist dann Detmold / Externsteine .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

